# Will be coming home on leave soon



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Soi I will be home in less that 2 weeks. The best date for me will be the 27th, which is a Sunday. Who else from the LJ's crew wants to get together and where are we wanting to do this?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

So is noone wanting to get together when I come home on leave this month?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Where is home?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

If memory serves me right, he is a south florida gorilla

actually I have no memory, I am only guessing because he mentions LJ's


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Yup I am one of the south FL boys. Spent quite a few weekends out at LJs. It is looking like the guys are AWOL.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd met you down there, but I an in North Florida and my wife would kill me for taking a road trip for a cigar! Welcome home and thank you for all your hard work for us!

Shawn:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Yup I am one of the south FL boys. Spent quite a few weekends out at LJs. It is looking like the guys are AWOL.


I'm 2 hours north of LJs (closed now), can't make it on a Sunday (work) I'm sure once one of the boys sees this they'll get something started.
Welcome Home and my offer is still good if you come to Melbourne area look me up we'll HERF.....I have a Humi, FL room, pool, BBQ, booze.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

LJ's ain't no more ... Ron & Vic are opening up a new shop next month in the area but haven't heard anything in a while so don't know the status.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Im in. TW is always an option. Alex could host a BBQ. I'd be happy to have you down in the Keys. Any other ideas?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea I knew LJs closed. My wife was there that final day. The initial plan had been to have a herf at the new place because the plan was for it to be open by the time I came home. The reason I picked the 27th is because my 2 weeks are pretty well planned out. After the weekend of the 27th the next weekend I will be heading up to Augusta GA to start house hunting.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Brian,

No worries Bro!!!! We WILL get together when you came home. Not sure where, but at least now we know when. I'll start to call the guys I have the number for.

For all those reading this and wanting in.....

LET'S GET ONE ON FOR THE SFC!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

So any word where we are going to get together yet? I leave here in 3 more days. God I cant wait to get home for a little bit. :al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I know you're home Bro!!!!! Call me and we'll hook one up!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Wish I could be there to herf with you.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

TW on Sunday?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

welcome home Sarg


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, We're going to meet up at TW on Sunday. I'm going to call Kris tomorrow and I'll talk to Brian later to set a time. Let's get together!!!

Sound Off!!!!

I'm In

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

A-yep


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

have to work......damn


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

OK just talked to Ron. We are planning on getting started around 3:30. See yall then.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well...............where are the pics?


----------

